# MTB Shops in Bangkok, Thailand



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been in Bangkok for a couple of years and thought that I'd share my knowledge and experience to any fellow cyclists in the capital of the land of smiles:

The summary below is my own view, based upon my visits and I do not have any affiliation to any of the shops.

There are a few other decent MTB shops in BKK which I have not yet visited

Listed in alphabetical order

*Bikezone - http://bikezone.co.th/ *
*Location:* City Centre, in Amarin Plaza which is opposite Gaysorn Plaza
*Visited*: ~ 4 times
*Size* Small/medium shop with a small amount of stock.
*Bikes Stock:* Has a small range of bikes on the floor, mainly Marin. Mtbs, dirt jump and city bikes. a couple of road bikes but not sure of brand. Some second-hand bikes too.
*Components*: Didn't notice a lot of stock
*Accessories:* Small amount of tyres, tubes, tools, etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes mainly Cycling shorts and jerseys helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Small size, ~1 mechanic - no knowledge of capability.
*Website:* Looks very impressive. However, unsure as to accuracy as, for example, they were not able to carry out any work on my Fox RP23 shock, but list suspension services as something they do.

*Enbike - http://www.en-bike.com/ *
*Location:* Rangsit, on Paholyothin Soi 87, Just after the Shell Garage on the road heading towards Muang Ake and Rangsit University
*Visited*: ~ 15 times
*Size* Small/Medium shop with a moderate amount of stock.
*Bikes Stock:* Has a small range of bikes on the floor, but is able to get bikes in 1-2 days to check fit etc. C
*Components*: Moderate amount of stock. Good range. Shimano & Sram
*Accessories:* Moderate amount of tyres, tubes, tools, work stands etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes mainly Shimano, Cycling shorts and jerseys helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Medium size, ~2 mechanics that are very capable Full complement of well used Park tools proudly mounted on shadow board.
*Website:* 'Low budget' website - gives comprehensive list of the brands to which they can get. no prices listed

*Probike http://www.probike.co.th/ *
*Location:* City Centre, next to Lumpini Park
*Visited*: ~ 10 times
*Size* Large shop with a lot of stock, plus a warehouse nearby.
*Bikes:* Has a good stock of the full range of Trek MTBs (M & F) and a lot of the Trek racers. Some Gary Fisher MTBs in stock too.
*Components*: stocks most Shimano parts, haven't seen any Sram parts
*Accessories:* Large stocks of tyres, tubes, tools, work stands etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes, mainly Bontrager and Shimano, Cycling shorts and jerseys (no MTB Baggies), helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Good size, ~3 mechanics that are very capable with a wide range of tools to hand
*Website:* Looks very impressive and looks to contain all their regular stock, mostly with prices.

*Sahaphat - http://www.spbikes.com/ *
*Location:* Bankruai, over the river. Quite difficult to find
*Visited*: ~ 1 time
*Size* Small/medium shop with a lot of stock crammed in.
*Bikes:* Has a good stock of Merida, Kona, Trek and a couple of BMC mtbs
*Components*: stocks some Shimano & Sram parts.
*Accessories:* Large stocks of tyres, tubes, tools, work stands etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoe - Side, Cycling shorts and jerseys (no MTB Baggies), helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Small size, No knowledge of expertise.
*Website:* Looks OK and looks to contain all their regular stock,

*Smart Bikes - http://www.smartbikes.biz/ *
*Location:* Rangsit, On a small road to the right of Zeer Rangsit mall (the road to get to the rear entrance of Zeer Rangsit
*Visited*: ~ 5 times
*Size* Small/medium shop with a lot of stock crammed in.
*Bikes:* Has a good stock of Merida, GT & specialised low-medium range mtbs
*Components*: stocks some Shimano & Sram parts.
*Accessories:* Moderate stocks of tyres, tubes, tools, work stands etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes, Cycling shorts and jerseys (no MTB Baggies), helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Small size, No knowledge of expertise.
*Website:* Basic & untidy. Contains their stock logos,

*ThaiCannAsia - http://www.thaicannasia.com/en/index.php?pg=main *
*Location:* City Centre, between Sukumvit and Rama 4 roads, near the Carrefour and new development.
*Visited*: ~ 4 times
*Size* Large shop with a lot of stock.
*Bikes:* Has a good stock of the full range of Cannondale bike (M & F) .
*Components*: stocks most Shimano parts, haven't seen any Sram parts
*Accessories:* Large stocks of tyres, tubes, tools, work stands etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes, Cycling shorts and jerseys, helmets, gloves & eyewear
*Workshop.* Good size, ~2 mechanics. No experience of Knowledge but have seen a wide range of tools to hand
*Website:* Looks OK, and looks to contain all their regular stock, mostly with prices.

*World Bike - http://www.worldbike.co.th/*
*Visited*: ~ 10 times
*Size* Medium/large shop with a lot of stock.
*Bikes:* Lots of Giant bikes (being a Giant distributor), Santa Cruz. Mainly MTB's, some tandems, and city bikes. no road bikes
*Components*: stocks most Shimano & sram parts. Good range of Crank Brothers parts, Spinergy Wheels stocked. high end brand handlebars stocked
*Accessories:* Large stocks of tyres, tubes, tools etc
*Clothing:* A relatively small range of MTB shoes, MTB baggies. lycra shorts and MTB jerseys
*Workshop.* Good size, ~2 mechanics that are very capable with a wide range of tools to hand
*Website:* Has been being 'under reconstruction' for some time now (~a year) which is not really a very clever thing to do for a shop at this level

Hope the above is usefull.


----------



## kmorast (Jul 20, 2009)

Perfect timing for posting this. I will be in Bangkok at the end of the month and was hoping to hit a shop or two while I was in town.


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

@KPH thanks for sharing 1 

BTW, there's a good list of shops throughout Thailand on www.bicyclethailand.com

@ kmorast noticed you're from Japan - please don't have too much of an expectation for shopping bike stuff in Thailand, even the biggest shop here is still no where as big in size nor stock (especially with components and accessories) as a good shop in Tokyo in my opinion.
So, unless you plan on mountain biking in Thailand and need to find spares I wouldn't bother spending time at these shops in BKK.

Also, here's a couple more BKK shops worth mentioning and they're both downtown:
http://www.tcabike.com mostly Bianchi, Kona, Bike Friday and many other brands
They even own and run a what I guess is Thailand's first and only bike park (located in Suan Phueng district, Ratchaburi province - some 200km west from BKK)

And for all things Specialized and Colnago
www.sportbicycle.co.th on the south side of Lumpini park (and opposite Probike)
Am pretty upset the owner let the staff chat way too much and too loud when customers are in their store, tho.


----------



## majiik (Nov 1, 2010)

@bkkrider - have you been to the bike park or know of anyone who has been. Worth a visit? Had a look online but found nothing. cheers


----------



## ykbecker (Sep 26, 2010)

I am heading there this weekend. Would love to catch a group ride, if I can rent a bike....what do you think. When I was there in May, I ran into a bike shop in a small mall and the guy was either English or American and he told me that he goes out on weekend rides. Know which one it may be? It was downtown, near the downtownbuddha statue.


----------



## majiik (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like bikezone. http://www.bikezone.co.th/ I know he rents out bikes but that's all i know. I won't be riding this week, the wind is blowing at the mo so hoping to pull.out the kites!


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

Bkk Rider - good web site links - cheers for these.

re' the Bike Park, I nearly went there but the borrowed car I had lined up fell through at the last minute. There is a small hotel at the park that is obviously MTBer friendly and is (from memory THB 600 / day for park users and THB 800/day for non users. There is a link for this park in the Thai MTB forum (can't read Thai though..) They have recently added a new thread 2011

2011 http://www.thaimtb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=248459

2010 http://www.thaimtb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=122105


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Good info: i have been in Bangkok for a year now. just picked up a new trek at Probike. they discounted it enought to be comparable to US retail prices. they were helpful and friendly (once you ask for help). 

Does anyone know who sells joe's (or Stans) no flats tubeless conversion kits?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

@Majiik No, I haven't been to the bikepark. Honestly, I am not ready to even go out mountain biking as yet bcos I have been so out of shape for the last 20 years I only very recently retook biking as a way to shape up and only just injured my knee last week. But I am aching to go off-road with the dry cool season now in place.

@KPH Thanks for the park links krab.

@Shiftless89 Never heard or seen anyone selling Joe's or Stan's here nor the UST tyres and wheelsets. Most Thai bikers don't even know about them nor the 29ers - I guess the retailers just don't bother with anything that might too complicated for the customers to use (or even for the sellers, too). I can't even get hold of a rear disc rack at any BKK shops.


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

bkkrider said:


> @Shiftless89 Never heard or seen anyone selling Joe's or Stan's here nor the UST tyres and wheelsets. Most Thai bikers don't even know about them nor the 29ers - I guess the retailers just don't bother with anything that might too complicated for the customers to use (or even for the sellers, too). I can't even get hold of a rear disc rack at any BKK shops.


I was in EnbIke today and they had front and rear racks for MTB's- can't recall the brand - from the box it looked like they attached to the chain stays.

Coincidentally, the shop owner asked me why I didn't run tubeless - he used Stans but he currently didn't have any in stock.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

i was net-surfing and found this link on a www.thaimtb.com looks like they have some decent second hand offerings. anyone ever check it out? (I used google translate to read it) http://www.mbkbike.com/


----------



## majiik (Nov 1, 2010)

Shiftless89 - just bumped into Stan's Notube browsing TCA's website, http://www.tcabike.com/www/index.php?p=productsList&iCategory=27


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks ... but sorry, where is Enblke?

I found rear racks at probike and sportbicycle but they were all for v-brake wheels.


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

@KPH Just googled and found En bike, thanks.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

majiik said:


> Shiftless89 - just bumped into Stan's Notube browsing TCA's website, http://www.tcabike.com/www/index.php?p=productsList&iCategory=27


Thanks I need to go by and check out the store, looks like they may have a good selection. has anyone been there?


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

bkkrider said:


> @KPH Just googled and found En bike, thanks.


No worries - it is on Paholyothin Soi 87, which is the road that goes to Rangsit University and Muang Ake. Go past the Shell Garage (on right) and the bike shop is on the left about 80metres on.

I think the racks that they have were Free-load http://www.freeload.co.nz/pages/13/Products but better call to check.


----------



## ykbecker (Sep 26, 2010)

I spent a good amount of time in Bangkok and by far Fausto, the owner of BikeZone is the best. He is an excellent MTB rider himself and knows the territory. He is knowledgeable about his products and wants to offer the best for the best price. He is not cut-throat, but will do whatever he can to help. Go by, talk to him or email him, he will find a way to help.


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

shiftless89 said:


> i was net-surfing and found this link on a www.thaimtb.com looks like they have some decent second hand offerings. anyone ever check it out? (I used google translate to read it) http://www.mbkbike.com/


Was at En-Bike on Saturday and they were fitting tires to mavic ust rims, and poured the sealant from a big (~1 litre) bottle of Stans no tubes sealant. They didn't have any problems inflating the tires and made it all look pretty easy


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

I am expecting to be moving to Thailand in the next couple of months. I will be based in Bangkok but hope to be able to get out at the weekends. So does anyone know of any riding groups/clubs in and around Bangkok? Most of the places I've seen so far on the web seem to be for tourists, gentle riding looking at the sights etc, is there any more off-road, technical stuff near the city? Any information at all would be appreciated!

Also, if there is anyone out there riding trials I would be interested in that too.

Thanks


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

There are a lot of clubs in BKK, but unless you quickly learn Thai or have friendly Thai colleagues then it will be difficult to find them. THAIMTB is quite a good site, but it is all in Thai (when I emailed them, asking if they could start an English language sub-forum I got a terse reply stating the forum was for Thais only ! )

Most of the MTB clubs ride on the road. My local one (EnBike shop) rides every week end, but only on the roads!. Occasionally, the go up to the National parks (Saraburi, Prachin Buri) and when they go there I try to go with them.

As for places in Bangkok to ride off road, the only two that I have found are:

1. 'Raab sip et' This is located in an Army base on Phaholyothin Road. Here, is it B on the map

2. Puttamonton. This is located at the back of a big park. The link shows the park.

#1 has about 4m elevation change and #2 has about 1m elevation change, understandable as they are both in riding distance of BKK centre.


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information!

Looking further on the web it seems Chiang Mai is the place to go for 'serious' riding, have you had any experience in getting there with a bike from Bangkok? 

Disappointing to hear most places in Bangkok only ride on the roads, do they do that on MTB or road bikes? It sounds a bit like where I am now, Bahrain. I am quite keen on doing some proper mountain biking again but I don't know anyone in Thailand yet so I'm just fishing for information. Would you say it's worth me bringing my own bike? How much riding do you get to do?

Regarding your comments on the Thai forums being Thai only, is there anything of an expat biking community instead? Obviously there are a few posters here who are based there. Would anyone be interested in meeting? Or is this not the place to suggest such things?

Thanks


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

@KPH "Raab sip et" is an army ground, how could outsiders go in there for a ride unless they have army decal on the car windshield?

Putthamonton is a good place to start but very flat.

Someone here has already posted one off raminthra road (on the outskirt of BKK)- a disused quarry of sort I suspect.

You can find more info here: http://www.sportsthailand.net/group/cycling

Also, every Thursday, Bangkok Post has a small section called Freewheel Bangkok and its facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freewheel-Bangkok/207680115931998


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

@bkkrider thanks for those links, it's good to see an active community out there and is certainly encouraging me for my own move out there.


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

@bkkrider. It is an army based but civillians can gain access. Thai people need to hand over their ID card at the main entrance gate and foreigners have to hand over their passport. I don't carry my passport when riding, and one of the lower ranking soldiers told me that there is a way in around the back, riding through the barracks. I do this every time and so far no problems.

You reminded me about the one in Ramintra (if it is the same as I'm thinking). This is at the end of Ramintra road, and is now referred to as the Fishing Village. Here is the link Fishing Village. and some photos

(there is also a small place off Ramintra soi 14, but this was over-grown and unrideable last time I was there)


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

Is that a small series of jumps in the 2nd picture? It looks like fun at any rate.

What is the legality of riding in these parks? Do you get hassle from the police (or even from other park users) or is it big enough for everyone to get along ok?


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2008)

They are more like smallish hills, but are probably jumps to some people ! There is no problem riding in the parks most passers by are friendly


----------



## angry_birds (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for this great post that you share to us


----------



## y8games (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice post, thanks for sharing

Play friv at frivy8games.com


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

i have found "the" place to get Shimano parts in Thailand. Starmtb dot com. i was able to buy a set of XT cranks for a very realistic USA retail price versus the 100% mark up charged by most shops. they do not have a store front. it is all through the web/email and the website is in Thai (i use google translate be prepared for a laugh). i emailed them and they came back with good english. They deliver all over Thailand via the EMS mail service for a very small fee. email is: [email protected] dot com

Also as far as rides. Bangkok Hash House Bikers BHHB does a weekend off road ride once a month, and we do get into some pretty technical trails on the Saturday ride, Sunday is the hangover ride. yes a lot of beer is involved.


----------



## bkkrider (Jun 10, 2010)

*Bike stories on Bangkok Post*

FYI, the Bangkok Post has opened a new column since June called Freewheel Bangkok and their facebook page is at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freewheel-Bangkok/207680115931998

Also FYI, heard from friend at Freewheel Bangkok that the trails at Raab 11 is flooded (as of last weekend) so do check beforehand if you're heading that way.

Also, the off-road trails behind the Muang Thong Thani footbal club has been bulldozed for yet another property development.

Charity ride on 2nd October:
https://www.bangkokbikehash.org/Specials/Ride4RainbowFlier.jpg


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Funny, i had the bangkok Post on my desk and just finished reading the latest "Freewheel"

i have heard that Ko Mai Keo has some good trails and is fairly close to bangkok. i may check into that in October


----------



## juegoskizi (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting the great content.I was looking for something like this.I found it quiet interesting, hopefully you will keep posting such blogs..Keep sharing


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

i know we should not cross post forums, but there are so few good links for Thailand.

Bike Shops Index of Thailand « Bicycle Thailand

This the most up- to date list of shops in Thailand i have found yet, also good local ride information in there too.


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

I live in Thailand, and have been here more than 20 years, but my home is not in Bangkok, but about an hour's drive outside. However, I have visited most of the better mountain bike shops in Bangkok. I bought my Intense Carbine SL from TCA, mentioned above. I can read Thai, and while at first I found ThaiMTB.com a bit difficult, it really is the best place for up to date information about anything related to mountain biking. There are lots of MTB groups on Facebook here, and several good ones are English speaking, because there are lots of foreigners here who ride MTB. If you are looking for anything in particular, give me a shout. I can probably help out.


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

The bike shop list on the BicycleThailand website covers all of Thailand, not only Bangkok. It is updated regularly, whenever new bike shops are found (by people like me) and reported to them via the website or their Facebook page. If BicycleThailand has visited the shop, they will provide GPS coordinates too.


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

The interest in cycling in Thailand is at an all-time high. Although most of the focus is on road cycling, there is more and more good news for MTB'ers. The "Looseriders" movement showing up around the web (with riders like Nico Vink, and Wyn Masters onboard) started as a Facebook group in Chiang Mai in Thailand's north. A lot of great downhill there. Several new bike shops are worth a shout. These include Culture Cycliste (owned by LA Bicycle, the largest bicycle manufacturer in Thailand) with two locations, they are importers of Commencal and Cube mountain bikes. KHCycle, known in the region with shops in Singapore, Jakarta, and Kuala Lumphur, opened a showroom in BKK earlier this year, and import everything made by Scott. Finally, a Chiang Mai shop called Mojo Bikes with an online store as well, sells Santa Cruz bikes. You can find all on Facebook.


----------



## Spacer (Sep 4, 2010)

Carbine, any shops that carry Fox 10wt green? I live in Rayong and none of the shops around here carry any suspension parts or fluids. Not even the shops that sell forks which is kind of strange.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It's hard to get fork oil in a bike shop here in Canada. Try a good motorcycle shop.


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

Spacer, contact TCA (021709704) they are Fox authorized dealer. 
And yes if you can't get one try a motorcycle shop.


----------



## Spacer (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks wiwit_we, I asked TCA and their reply was Chonburi : life and living bikenet tel. 085-121-1819
I called life and living bikenet and they do not have. Same place I had service done on my shock and fork last year. So now I'm wondering how they do service if they don't have the fluid?


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

I'd like to share
1. Docycling
2. LPR Bike Service
3. XCRide


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning DoCycling. The owner, Aek, is trying to run the only bike shop focused on full-suspension bikes in Thailand. He imports frames from major manufacturers and helps his customers build them up. At the moment he has frames from Intense, Devinci and Transition as well as a few other brands. He rebuilds bikes too. DoCycling stocks full-face helmets and protective gear, as well as other stuff for DH-oriented riders that is almost impossible to find anywhere else. He has been trained in bike suspension, and can service anything from Fox, Rockshox, Marzocchi, and even BOS, whether forks or rear shocks. If you look at the Facebook link for DoCycling, you can see pictures of all the suspension components he has serviced. He has overhauled several things for me. 
He also has a mail order website 
www.buubike.com
which shows most of his inventory, and which can be ordered online.


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

for me
I'll go to Docycling when I want..
- suspension service and setting
- bike precise full service
- cool expensive accessories 

LPR Bike Service when I want..
- common services
- good, low price service
- ask about riding technique
(The owner name's Lek is experienced downhiller)

XCRide when I want..
- common components


----------

